# hack squats...any comments



## qawse (Nov 13, 2006)

What do you think of hack squats as an alternative to the back squat?
By hack squat I mean when you have the barbell on the floor and lift it from behind.


----------



## qawse (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## brendanbreen (Nov 18, 2006)

I find that it will really get those quads to that nice tear drop better .... only down side is that you have to keep excellent form and cant use heavy weights but i can deal with that myself .... final thought i like them from time to time


----------



## Armor (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah they make the lower quads stand out. Try standing with your back to the wall, heels about 8 inches from the wall, and squat 3/4 way down, then lean back..back flat against the wall  and hold that position for a few minutes. Same feeling you get from hacks .


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 15, 2007)

qawse said:
			
		

> What do you think of hack squats as an alternative to the back squat?
> By hack squat I mean when you have the barbell on the floor and lift it from behind.




Ive been using hacks thae last year or so and it takes a great deal of pressure off my lower back that SQUATS and LEG PRESSES hurt.


----------

